# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Ինչու են հայերը բժշկի դիմում ուշացումով

## docart

Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?

----------

Amarysa (27.01.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Գուցե ֆինանսական խնդիրներ:
Մտածում են ավելի լավ է էսօր երեխաս նորմալ ճաշ ուտի, ես բժշկի հա էլ կգնամ:
Գիտեմ, գիտեմ, որ հետո ավելի թանկ կնստի բուժումը և ոչ միայն գումարային առումով, ես ուղղակի հարցի պատասխաններից մեկն էի տալիս:

----------

Alba (05.09.2009), Amarysa (27.01.2010), ars83 (03.09.2014), Freeman (03.08.2010), Manya (17.06.2009), SDes77 (16.07.2009), Գանգրահեր (01.09.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ թվում է՝ սխալ դաստիարակությունից է: Եթե երեխային անընդհատ վախեցնում են բժիշկով, երբ նա մեծանա, ակամա կվախենա ժամանակին բուժօգնության դիմելուց:

----------

eduard30 (06.02.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ։ Քո ասած պատճառը, իհարկե, նույնպես կարող է առկա լինել, բայց դա հիմնական պատճառը չէ, իմ կարծիքով։ Կարծում եմ՝ Չուկի տված բացատրությունն ավելի իրական է տվյալ դեպքում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, հաստատ խնդիրը փողը չէ: Ես ավելի փոքր օրինակ բերեցի, բայց իրականում «սխալ դաստիարակությունը» ավելի լայն հասկացություն է: Ինչպե՞ս բացատրեմ... Նախ, մեզ մոտ բոլորն իրենց գիտունիկի տեղ են դնում ու աջ ու ձախ խորհուրդներ են տալիս, դրա համար մարդիկ որոշում են նախ այդ խորհուրդներին հետևել: Հետո, ո՞նց ասեմ... մեր ազգը մի քիչ տարօրինակ է... ախր մարդկանց մտքով էլ չի անցնում, որ կարելի է բժշկին շուտ դիմել: Երբ իմ ծանոթներից մեկն ինձ մոտենում է ու որևէ բանից գանգատվում, ես մի քանի հարց եմ տալիս (հենց էնպես, պարզապես որպես պրակտիկա, մի քիչ էլ գիտելիքներս ստուգելու համար), բայց անպայման ասում եմ, որ դիմեն բժշկի: Ես նրանց հիասթափեցնում եմ, որովհետև սպասում են, թե ինչ-որ դեղեր պիտի ասեմ, որ խմեն, մինչդեռ ընդամենը երկու խորհուրդ եմ տալիս. ճիշն սնվել ու ծխելը թողնել: Փաստորեն, մարդիկ նաև հեշտ ճանապարհ են փնտրում բուժվելու:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## kiki

ֆինանսականը իհարկե իր դերն ունի այս հարցում, բայց ոչ միայն...
ընդհանրապես ավագ սերնդի մոտ արմատավորված է այն կարծիքը, որ նրանք ամեն ինչ գիտեն, ու տնային պայմաններում դեղաբույսերով, կամ տատիկ-պապիկների հին ռեցեպտներով կարելի է ամեն ինչ բուժել...համաձայն եմ, ժողովրդական բժշկությունը շատ հզոր է, բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ , որ գիտությունը զարգանալով հայտնաբերում է հիվանդություններ, որոնք պարզապես տատիկների օգնությամբ չեն բուժվում, պարզապես առաջ դրամ մասին պատկերացում անգամ չունեին...
տարածված արտահայտություն է հայ ժողովրդի մեջ "այս երիտասարդները շատ պոզով-պոչով են, մի սթից բանի համար բժշկի կգնան...ինչա եղել, երեխաա էլի, մի փոքր տաքություն ա , որ մենք մեր երեխաներին չենք տարել, տանն ենք բուժել չեն մեծացել հա...?"...համաձայնեք ծանոթ է բոլորին...դա սխալ է իհարկե...
բայց մի բայց էլ կա, մենք այսօր չենք վստահում բժիշկներին, կարծում եմ սա է ամենամեծ ու ամենացավալի պատճառը... :Sad:

----------

ars83 (03.09.2014), Գանգրահեր (01.09.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Ես ասացի ֆինանսական խնդիրներ, բայց հարցը մենակ ֆինանսականը չէ... դրան է գումարվում օրինակ ժամանակը: Ենթադրենք մարդը գիտի, որ իր բուժումը մեկ շաբաթ զբաղեցնելու է, բայց հիմա իր աշխատանքի ակտիվ պահն է: Մտածում է, լավ, 3 ամսից կգնամ, այդ ժամանակ ավելի ազատ եմ, համ էլ էս, էս ու էս խնդիրներն արդեն լուծած կլինեմ:

Այսինքն ավելի շատ հույսներն Աստծո վրա են դնում, որ մինչև իրանց բժշկի մոտ գնալու համար հարմար լինելը ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չի լինի, կդիմանան:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ասացի ֆինանսական խնդիրներ, բայց հարցը մենակ ֆինանսականը չէ... դրան է գումարվում օրինակ ժամանակը: Ենթադրենք մարդը գիտի, որ իր բուժումը մեկ շաբաթ զբաղեցնելու է, բայց հիմա իր աշխատանքի ակտիվ պահն է: Մտածում է, լավ, 3 ամսից կգնամ, այդ ժամանակ ավելի ազատ եմ, համ էլ էս, էս ու էս խնդիրներն արդեն լուծած կլինեմ:
> 
> Այսինքն ավելի շատ հույսներն Աստծո վրա են դնում, որ մինչև իրանց բժշկի մոտ գնալու համար հարմար լինելը ոչ մի լուրջ փոփոխություն չի լինի, կդիմանան:


 Այ, ինձ մոտ հենց այդ վիճակն է։ Պետք է ատամնաբույժի մոտ գնամ, բայց ժամանակ չեմ գտնում։ Գիտեմ, որ սխալ եմ անում, հետո ավելի կբարդանա, բայց …
Իսկ այլ առողջական խնդիրներում հիմնականում բժիշկներին չեմ վստահում (թե՛ մասնագիտական, թե՛ մարդկային առումով), դրա համար էլ չեմ գնում։ Փորձում եմ ինքնուրույն բժշկություն ուսումնասիրել ու ինքս ինձ բուժել, բայց դե դրա համար էլ հիմա շատ ժամանակ չեմ գտնում։

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ գնացել էի մեր պոլիկլինիկա… Որ մի անգամ դուք էլ գնաք, էս հարցի պատասխան,  նույնիսկ պատասխաններ, կգտնեք  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (17.06.2009)

----------


## Riddle

> Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?


Իմ կարծիքով հիմնական պատճառը մեր <<հարգելի>> բժիշկներն են` իրենց անմոռանալի վերաբերմունքով և <<անչափելի>> գիտելիքներով: Անձամբ ես մեր բժիշկներին շատ քիչ եմ վստահում, և դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ Բժշկական Համալսարանն է: Իմ շրջապատում և ծանոթների մեջ, կարծես դիտմամբ, այնպիսի մադիկ են <<ընդունվել>> այնտեղ, և հետագայում էլ աշխատանքի <<ընդունվել>>, որ ես սարսափում եմ նրանց, և նրանց նմանների ձեռքն ընկնելուց:

Խոսքս, բնականաբար, բացառություններին չի վերաբերվում:

----------


## Lider2006

Որովհետև վախենում են ու չեն վստահում բջիշկներին:  ԱՎելի չիշտ չեն վստահում դրա համար են վախենում: Տենց դեպքերում ես ել եմ միշտ պորցում ցանոտ գտնել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ կարծիքով հիմնական պատճառը մեր <<հարգելի>> բժիշկներն են` իրենց անմոռանալի վերաբերմունքով և <<անչափելի>> գիտելիքներով:


Չեմ կարծում, թե դե բժշկին ուշացումով դիմելու պատճառ կարող է լինել: Եթե մարդիկ շատ լավ գիտակցեին այս ամենը, ընդհանրապես բժշկի չէին գնա՝ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ տվյալ դեպքում ոչ թե մահից կփրկվեն, այլ մահը կմոտենա:




> Անձամբ ես մեր բժիշկներին շատ քիչ եմ վստահում, և դրա պատճառներից մեկն էլ Բժշկական Համալսարանն է: Իմ շրջապատում և ծանոթների մեջ, կարծես դիտմամբ, այնպիսի մադիկ են <<ընդունվել>> այնտեղ, և հետագայում էլ աշխատանքի <<ընդունվել>>, որ ես սարսափում եմ նրանց, և նրանց նմանների ձեռքն ընկնելուց:
> 
> Խոսքս, բնականաբար, բացառություններին չի վերաբերվում:


Ես էլ անձամբ իմ համակուրսեցիներից շատերին չէի վստահի, բայց պետք չէ այդպես խոսել: Իմ կարծիքով, պոտենցիալ լավ բժիշկները թեև քիչ են, բայց բացառություններ չեն: Հույս ունեմ ես էլ եմ նրանցից:  :Blush:

----------


## Riddle

> Չեմ կարծում, թե դե բժշկին ուշացումով դիմելու պատճառ կարող է լինել: Եթե մարդիկ շատ լավ գիտակցեին այս ամենը, ընդհանրապես բժշկի չէին գնա՝ քաջ գիտակցելով, որ տվյալ դեպքում ոչ թե մահից կփրկվեն, այլ մահը կմոտենա:
> Ես էլ անձամբ իմ համակուրսեցիներից շատերին չէի վստահի, բայց պետք չէ այդպես խոսել: Իմ կարծիքով, պոտենցիալ լավ բժիշկները թեև քիչ են, բայց բացառություններ չեն: Հույս ունեմ ես էլ եմ նրանցից:


Ես նկատի ունեի, որ շատ հաճախ բժիշկների ոչ ճիշտ վերաբերմունքի և անվստահության դեպքում են մարդիկ խուսափում նրանց դիմել, և ձգձգում են հիվանդությունն այնքան, մինչև, ինչպես ժողովուրդն է ասում, դանակը ոսկորին է հասնում: Այդ ժամանակ արդեն դիմում են, որովհետև, այդ նույն ժողովուրդը նաև ասում է. <<խեղդվողը ձեռքը փրփուրին է գցում>>, ու նաև ասում են. <<հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում>>: 
Նորից եմ կրկնում, որ ես սա շատ ընդհանուր եմ ասում, ես գիտեմ, որ մեր հանրապետությունում կան հրաշալի բժիշկներ` օժտված և մասնագիտական, և մարդկային բարձր հատկանիշներով (որոնցից մեկն էլ մաղթում եմ, որ դու լինես), ու նրանց անվերապահորեն վստահող մարդկանց բանակ:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Կարծում եմ մի թաքնված պատճառ էլ կա.
Ենթագիտակցորեն չեն գնահատում սեփական կյանքը, ավելին, ուզում են ինքնասպան լինել, և բժշկի չդիմելով ուզում հեշտ պրծնել այս կյանքից:
Բայց հետո չեն դիմանում ցավերին ու դիմում արդեն ոսկորին հասնելուց հետո…

----------


## Grieg

եթե բժիշկներ թարմ գիտելիքներ ունենաին  և վստահելի լինեին երևի մարդիկ ավելի շատ կգնաին,  բայց եթե բժիշկը մասնագետ չի կամ դեմ չի լրացուցիչ գումարին չի բացառվում, որ ձեզ մոտ գտնեն գոյություն չունեցող հիվանդություններ և վիրահատեն զուտ շահույթ ստանալու համար:Հիվանդանոցների հնադարյան սարքավարումները էլ չեմ ասում: Սխալ բուժումը հաճախ բերում է շատ ավելի վատ հետևանքների քան հիվանդություննը: Կան լավ բժիշկներ լավ կլինիկաներ... բայց պետք է դրանց կարողանալ գտնել,  իսկ մինչ այդ  պետք ա սաղ մնալ..երբ կկտրտեն ու մի երկու կիլո անհայտ ծագումի դեղ կկերցնեն ոչ այնքան մասնագետները  :Hands Up:

----------


## Apsara

> Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?


Որովհետև բժիշկներն ավելի շուտ են դանակը ոսկորին և մնացած օրգաններին հասցնում :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

> եթե բժիշկներ թարմ գիտելիքներ ունենաին  և վստահելի լինեին երևի մարդիկ ավելի շատ կգնաին,  բայց եթե բժիշկը մասնագետ չի կամ դեմ չի լրացուցիչ գումարին չի բացառվում, որ ձեզ մոտ գտնեն գոյություն չունեցող հիվանդություններ և վիրահատեն զուտ շահույթ ստանալու համար:Հիվանդանոցների հնադարյան սարքավարումները էլ չեմ ասում: Սխալ բուժումը հաճախ բերում է շատ ավելի վատ հետևանքների քան հիվանդություննը: Կան լավ բժիշկներ լավ կլինիկաներ... բայց պետք է դրանց կարողանալ գտնել,  իսկ մինչ այդ  պետք ա սաղ մնալ..երբ կկտրտեն ու մի երկու կիլո անհայտ ծագումի դեղ կկերցնեն ոչ այնքան մասնագետները


Այն, որ որոշ սովետից մնացած հոգեբանությամբ բժիշկներ իսկապես պատեհ անպատեհ կույրաղիք են հեռացնում, դա փաստ է դարձել՝ ինձ համար հիմնված անձնական փորցի վրա: Բայց կան հրաշալի մասնագետներ, հրաշալի բժիշկներ, որոնք տարբեր երկրնրում վերապատրաստվել են, զբաղվում են ինքնակրթությամբ անընդհատ: Հիմնական ոչ պետական կլինիկաներում են, բայց պետականներում էլ քիչ չեն լավ բժիշկները: Ուղակի տեղն է պետք իմանալ

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (17.06.2009)

----------


## Katka

Մեր բժիշկներին թերագնահատել չեմ ուզում: Մեր երկրում լավ մասնագետներ շատ կան: Վերցնենք ուռուցքաբաններին(չգիտեմ ճիշտ անվանեցի), ամեն դեպքում ուռուցքաբանության մեջ մեր ձեռքբերումները մեծ են, եւ շատ երկրեներից գալիս են այստեղ բուժվելու: 
Սակայն առողջապահական համակարգը թերանում է: Հայաստանը միայն Երեւանը չէ: Իսկ մարզերում լուրջ խնդիրներ կան մասնագետների, եւ շատ հաճախ մարդիկ՝ հիվանդները, լուրջ պրոբլեմի առաջ են կանգնում՝ չունենալով բուժվելու հնարավորություն, սահմանափակվելով տեղի բժիշկների բուժումով, տեխնիկայի բացակայության, սանիտարահիգենիկ նորմալ պայմանների բացակայության պայմաններում, դրա համար էլ ստիպված ոսկրին են ամեն ինչ հասցնում: Պատճառը միմիայն թերի առաղջապահական համակարգն է: Եվ մի կողմից ես գտնում եմ, որ այս համակարգի կամաց-կամաց մասնավորին ձգտելը, «առեւտրականացումը » լավ է:

----------

ars83 (03.09.2014), Second Chance (16.07.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

Կարծում եմ ֆինանսականն այդքան էլ կապ չունի: Հիմնականում վախենում են ուղղակի պատասխանն իմանալուց...:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերցնենք ուռուցքաբաններին(չգիտեմ ճիշտ անվանեցի), ամեն դեպքում ուռուցքաբանության մեջ մեր ձեռքբերումները մեծ են, եւ շատ երկրեներից գալիս են այստեղ բուժվելու:


Չգիտեմ՝ քո տվյալները որտեղից են, բայց մեզ մոտ ուռուցքաբանությունը ամենախայտառակ ոլորտներից է: Ավելի ճիշտ, մյուս հիվանդանոցների մասնագետներն էլի ոչինչ, բայց ուռուցքաբանության ինստիտուտում խայտառակ վիճակ է: Մեռնող հիվանդներից փող են կլպում: Իսկական անբարոյականություն:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Որովհետև կասկածում եմ, որ չեղած տեղից հիվանդություն կհորինեն և փող կպոկեն: Ու կասկածներն անտեղի չեն, այդպես շատ հաճախ է լինում: Մյուս պատճառն էլ վախն է, որ հանկարծ կպարզվի, որ ինչ-որ լուրջ հիվանդություն կա: Բացառություն է կազմում միայն ատամնաբուժությունը, քանի որ այդ ոլորտին շատ եմ առնչվել և գիտեմ, որ ատամի հիվանդությունը ինքն իրեն երբեք չի անցնում ու ինչքան շուտ դիմես բժշկի, այնքան լավ, հետո էլ ծանոթ ատամնաբույժ ունեմ, գիտեմ, որ չեղած հիվանդություն չի հորինի, դրա համար էլ չնչին կասկած անգամ ունենալիս միանգամից գնում եմ:

----------


## Գևոր

Ինչու են հայերը բժշկի դիմում ուշացումով ,... *հայի խասյաթ* ա էլի

----------


## dvgray

> Ինչու են հայերը բժշկի դիմում ուշացումով ,... *հայի խասյաթ* ա էլի


չէի ասի: Լիքը հայեր կան,, որ մատը փուշ մտնելու դեպքում բժիշկների մոտից դուրս չեն գալիս
Դա ուրիշի հանդեպ վստահության կորստի քիչ չափաբաժնի մասին ա վկայում ընդամենը: իսկ բժշկի դեպքում առավել ևս, որովհետև այստեղ հարցը վերաբերվում ա սեփական առողջությանը:

----------


## Գևոր

բայց դե մեկ ա, մինչև ոսկոռներիս չհասնի շատերս չենք դիմի բժշկի

----------


## Դեկադա

ինձ թվումա կապվածա նաև նրա հետ, որ սկզբում զբաղվում են ինքնաբուժմամբ` ֆինանսական քիչ կորուստներ տալու համար:Կապ ունի նաև լավ բժիշկ գտնել- չգտնելը:Էս երկուսն էլ առավել նշանակալից գործոններն են:Իսկ ոսկորին հասնել- չհասնելը հենց սրանց հետա կապված:

----------


## Dragon

Ֆինանսի պատճառով…

----------


## sharick

> Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?


_Որովհետև Հայ են_

----------


## ministr

Պատճառ առաջին: Նորմալ բժիշկ գտնելը բարդ է: Ընկերս իր աներոջը հազիվ փրկեց սրտաբանների ճիրաններից որ չվիրահատեն: Վերջում ասում էին, բա գիտեք մեր հանգստության համար ուզում ենք վիրահատենք: Իսկ իրենց հանգստությունը արժի մոտ 10,000$, ընդ որում այն դեպքում, երբ անոթի փակվածությունն ընդամենը 20% է: Օրինակները շատ են:

Պատճառ երկրորդ: Փող: Հիվանդանոցի բժշկի մոտ ամենաստից հարցով գնալը 5000-ի պատմություն ա: Ոչ բոլորին է սա հասանելի: Իսկ պոլիկլինիկաները փռշտացող և հարբուխով հիվանդների համար են:

Պատճառ երրորդ: Մարդ ներվայնանումա էդ հաստատություններում: Սրա նրա անհերթ մտնելը ծանոթ բժիշկների ուղեկցությամբ, ինչը պատահում է նաև ծննդատներում:  Մի անգամ նենց պատմություն սարքեցի էտ բժիշկ-գինեկոլոգ կոչեցյալի գլխին, որ ինձ դժվար մոռանա...

Պատճառ չորորդ: Ալարում ենք...

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010), One_Way_Ticket (20.07.2009), Դեկադա (20.07.2009)

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Պատճառներ շատ կան...
Բայց ըստ ինձ հիմնկանը
1.փող չկա
2.ցանկություն չկա
3.ժամանակ չկա
4.վստահություն չկա բժիշկների ու հիվանդանոցների հանդեպ
5.լուրջ չեն ընդունում էնքան, մինչև դանակը հասնումա ոսկոորին, այսինք հիվանդության մասին պատկերացում չեն ունենում, հետևանքները չեն պատկերացնում, ու անտարբերության են մատնում

----------


## Razmik

Նախ պետք է ասեմ որ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ միացա այս խմբին: Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ ապրում եմ ԱՄՆ - ում: Դրա համար, եթե որևէ շարահյուսական կամ ուղղագրական սխալ տեսնեք, ներողամտաբար մոտեցե՛ք: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում բժուշկությանը, ամեն ինչ սկսվում է կրթությունից: Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որը հաստատ հեռու չէ կյանքից: Բժշկական այդ նույն տարվա համար քննություն պետք է տան Գյումրի քաղաքից փոքրիկ տնակում ապրող գերազանցիկ Արմենը, և Երևանի Կենտրոնում նոր կառուցված էլիտար շենքերում բնակվող Արամը: Արմենը բոլոր քննություններից ստանում է 18 -19  , սկայն Արամը հոր միջոցով ստանում է 20 բալ բոլոր հանձնած քննություններից և սկում է սովորել անվճար Երևանի Պետական Բժշկական Համալսարանում, դուրս թողնելով համեմատաբար աղքատ տաղանդավոր Արմենին, որն էլ ի վիճակի չէր վճարել: Իսկ Արամը հոր փողերով սովորեց, ավարտեց ու դարձավ "ղասաբ" վիրաբույժ: Չեմ կարծում որ շատերը կցանկանաին Արամի ձեռքով վիրահատվել: Համենայն դեպս իմ ժամանակ Հայաստանում լավ բժիշկները շատ քիչ էին: Դրա պատճառն էլ այն մեծ անարդարությունն է, որը բոլորիդ էլ ծանոթ է:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

միակ պատճառն այսօր ֆինանսականն է, իմ կարծիքով:Շատ եմ ականատես եղել,երբ ասել են ինչով գնամ:Մինչև գործը չի հասնում ,,ԴԻՎԱՆ ԲԱՇՈՒՆ,, տեղից չեն շարժվում, այսինքն չեն շարժում, մինչև հիվանդը չի վատանում, մեջքի վրա չեն հասցնում մոտակա հիոանդանոց որտեղ ել բժիշկները մտածելով են շարժվում: :Angry2: Մի խոսքով լավ չի ՀԵՏԵՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ պետք է ասեմ որ շատ ուրախ եմ, որ միացա այս խմբին: Արդեն հինգ տարի է ինչ ապրում եմ ԱՄՆ - ում: Դրա համար, եթե որևէ շարահյուսական կամ ուղղագրական սխալ տեսնեք, ներողամտաբար մոտեցե՛ք: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում բժուշկությանը, ամեն ինչ սկսվում է կրթությունից: Մի օրինակ բերեմ, որը հաստատ հեռու չէ կյանքից: Բժշկական այդ նույն տարվա համար քննություն պետք է տան Գյումրի քաղաքից փոքրիկ տնակում ապրող գերազանցիկ Արմենը, և Երևանի Կենտրոնում նոր կառուցված էլիտար շենքերում բնակվող Արամը: Արմենը բոլոր քննություններից ստանում է 18 -19  , սկայն Արամը հոր միջոցով ստանում է 20 բալ բոլոր հանձնած քննություններից և սկում է սովորել անվճար Երևանի Պետական Բժշկական Համալսարանում, դուրս թողնելով համեմատաբար աղքատ տաղանդավոր Արմենին, որն էլ ի վիճակի չէր վճարել: Իսկ Արամը հոր փողերով սովորեց, ավարտեց ու դարձավ "ղասաբ" վիրաբույժ: Չեմ կարծում որ շատերը կցանկանաին Արամի ձեռքով վիրահատվել: Համենայն դեպս իմ ժամանակ Հայաստանում լավ բժիշկները շատ քիչ էին: Դրա պատճառն էլ այն մեծ անարդարությունն է, որը բոլորիդ էլ ծանոթ է:


Հարգելի Ռազմիկ, նախ բարի գալուստ Ակումբ  :Smile: 
Թույլ տուր փոքր-ինչ չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ: Այն տարիներին դեռ էլիտար շենքեր չկային Երևանում: Երկրորդ, Բժշկական համալսարանում անգամ 18-19 է անցնում անվճար: Դա էլ ամենածանր մրցույթների դեպքում: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մարդիկ նույնիսկ երկու 17-ով են անցել անվճար: Այնպես որ, լավ պատրաստվող դիմորդը, անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են նրա հետ մրցում, անվճար անցնելու մեծ շանսեր ունի: Ու եթե Արամը դառնում է ղասաբ, հաստատ Արմենն ավելի լավ է սովորում ընթացքում ու հրաշալի մասնագետ դառնում, ու մարդիկ նախընտրում են նրա մոտ գնալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> միակ պատճառն այսօր ֆինանսականն է, իմ կարծիքով:Շատ եմ ականատես եղել,երբ ասել են ինչով գնամ:Մինչև գործը չի հասնում ,,ԴԻՎԱՆ ԲԱՇՈՒՆ,, տեղից չեն շարժվում, այսինքն չեն շարժում, մինչև հիվանդը չի վատանում, մեջքի վրա չեն հասցնում մոտակա հիոանդանոց որտեղ ել բժիշկները մտածելով են շարժվում:Մի խոսքով լավ չի ՀԵՏԵՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ ՀԱՅ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ


Թույլ տուր մի քիչ չհամաձայնել: Ինչ-որ իմաստով, այո', ֆինանսականն է: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մեր ժողովուրդն ամեն ինչի վրա պատրաստ է իր վերջին կոպեկը ծախսել, անգամ մեծ-մեծ պարտքեր անել, բայց երբ բանը հասնում է առողջությանը, հասարակ 3000 դրամ էխոյի համար ափսոսում են տալ:

----------

Freeman (03.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

մարդ ինչքան ուշ դիմի բժշկի, էնքան իրա քյարն ա:  :Wink:

----------

Yeghoyan (27.08.2009), _DEATH_ (27.08.2009)

----------


## Razmik

> Հարգելի Ռազմիկ, նախ բարի գալուստ Ակումբ 
> Թույլ տուր փոքր-ինչ չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ: Այն տարիներին դեռ էլիտար շենքեր չկային Երևանում: Երկրորդ, Բժշկական համալսարանում անգամ 18-19 է անցնում անվճար: Դա էլ ամենածանր մրցույթների դեպքում: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մարդիկ նույնիսկ երկու 17-ով են անցել անվճար: Այնպես որ, լավ պատրաստվող դիմորդը, անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են նրա հետ մրցում, անվճար անցնելու մեծ շանսեր ունի: Ու եթե Արամը դառնում է ղասաբ, հաստատ Արմենն ավելի լավ է սովորում ընթացքում ու հրաշալի մասնագետ դառնում, ու մարդիկ նախընտրում են նրա մոտ գնալ:



Շնորհակուլություն StrangeLittleGirl !

Ես ինքս այնքան շատ դեպքերի եմ հանդիպել ու շատ պատմություններ էլ եմ լսել: Իհարկե չափազանցված պահեր կաին, սակայն դրանք ընդհանուր պատկերը ստեղծելու համար է արված, որն իմ ժամանակվա Հայաստանին համապատասխանում: Թվերի մասը ամենակարևորը չէ իմ կարծիքով: Շատ անարդար է որ սովորելու համար միայն գիտելիքներն են հաշվի առնվում: Այս պահին ես սովորում եմ Կալիֆորնիայի Համալսարան - Լոս Անջելեսում (UCLA) ( որն, ի դեպ, բժշկության և գիտության ասպարեզում լավագույն տասնյակի կամ լավագույն քսանյակի մեջ է մտնում ամեն տարի) 3րդ կուրսում: Պատրաստվում եմ դառնալ բժիշկ: Տարկեան ուսումն արժի մոտ 20,000 դոլար: Ես ոչինչ չեմ վճարում ուսման համար + տարեկան ստանում եմ մոտ 10,000 դոլար կրթաթոշակ եմ ստանւում ըստ իմ ֆինանսական դրության: Հայաստանում չեն կարող օգնել իսկապես տաղանդավոր անապահով երեխաներին, որոնք երկիրն են վաղ թե ուշ կառավարելու? Ինչու պիտի հարուստը սովորի անվճար իսկ աղքատը գիշեր ցերեկ աշխատի, ուսմանն էլ հարկավոր ժամանակը չհատկացնի ? Հենց այս է պատճառը որ մենք կորցնում ենք պոտենցիալ ընտիր մասնագետների, որ մարդիկ վախենան գնան բժշկի:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?


Որովհետև չեն ուզում մի անգամից բժիշկների ձեռը ընգնեն ու էն աշխարհ գնան!  :Ok:

----------

aerosmith (27.08.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

որովհետև նախընտրում են բուժվել տնային պայմաններում, պապենական, կամ էլ տատենական մեթոդներով, քան թե գնան պապայի փողերով ավարտած, Հիպոկրատի քվազիերդում տված բժշկի ձեռը ընկլնեն, ու էդ բժիշկն էլ իրա վիզը հաստացնելու համար ընենց սուտ դիագնոզ տա, որ մարդ միանգամից էն աշխարհ էթա։
Իհարկե ասածս բոլոր բժիշկներին չի վերաբերվում, ունենք նաև շատ լավ բժիշկներ, բայց դե խաբողները իրանց փողի համար էնքան շատ են որ ստիպված  մարդիկ էդ լավերից էլ են վախենում։

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Թույլ տուր մի քիչ չհամաձայնել: Ինչ-որ իմաստով, այո', ֆինանսականն է: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ մեր ժողովուրդն ամեն ինչի վրա պատրաստ է իր վերջին կոպեկը ծախսել, անգամ մեծ-մեծ պարտքեր անել, բայց երբ բանը հասնում է առողջությանը, հասարակ 3000 դրամ էխոյի համար ափսոսում են տալ:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց դուք ել եկեք համաձայնվեք հիմա բժիշկների ձեռն ես ընկնում մեղմ ասած թքում ես, ինչքան անգրագետ կա սպիտակ խալաթ է հագնում և օրօրալով աշխատանքի գնում, ո՞վ կվստահի նման բժիշկի: :Think: երևի թե ոչ ոք.ԼԱՎ ՉԵՔ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՒՄ ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐ :Angry2: (խոսքը բոլորին չի վերաբերում, կան իհարկե ճիշտ մասնագետներ :Wink: )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որովհետև նախընտրում են բուժվել տնային պայմաններում, պապենական, կամ էլ տատենական մեթոդներով, քան թե գնան պապայի փողերով ավարտած, Հիպոկրատի քվազիերդում տված բժշկի ձեռը ընկլնեն, ու էդ բժիշկն էլ իրա վիզը հաստացնելու համար ընենց սուտ դիագնոզ տա, որ մարդ միանգամից էն աշխարհ էթա։
> Իհարկե ասածս բոլոր բժիշկներին չի վերաբերվում, ունենք նաև շատ լավ բժիշկներ, բայց դե խաբողները իրանց փողի համար էնքան շատ են որ ստիպված մարդիկ էդ լավերից էլ են վախենում։


Կխնդրեի՝ այդպես չարտահայտվել իմ կոլեգաների մասին: Նախ, քո ասած տիպի բժիշկները բավական փոքր թիվ են կազմում: Երկրորդ, նրանց բավական մեծ տոկոս այդպես էլ հետ է կանգնում բժշկությունից, որևէ մեկի կյանքի հետ չի խաղում: Խաբողները էնքան շատ չեն: Ուղղակի ժողովուրդն արդարացում է փնտրում բժշկի չգնալու համար:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելի Ռազմիկ, նախ բարի գալուստ Ակումբ 
> Թույլ տուր փոքր-ինչ չհամաձայնել քեզ հետ: Այն տարիներին դեռ էլիտար շենքեր չկային Երևանում: Երկրորդ, Բժշկական համալսարանում անգամ 18-19 է անցնում անվճար: Դա էլ ամենածանր մրցույթների դեպքում: Եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մարդիկ նույնիսկ երկու 17-ով են անցել անվճար: Այնպես որ, լավ պատրաստվող դիմորդը, անկախ նրանից, թե ովքեր են նրա հետ մրցում, անվճար անցնելու մեծ շանսեր ունի: Ու եթե Արամը դառնում է ղասաբ, հաստատ Արմենն ավելի լավ է սովորում ընթացքում ու հրաշալի մասնագետ դառնում, ու մարդիկ նախընտրում են նրա մոտ գնալ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Շնորհակուլություն StrangeLittleGirl !
> 
> Ես ինքս այնքան շատ դեպքերի եմ հանդիպել ու շատ պատմություններ էլ եմ լսել: Իհարկե չափազանցված պահեր կաին, սակայն դրանք ընդհանուր պատկերը ստեղծելու համար է արված, որն իմ ժամանակվա Հայաստանին համապատասխանում: Թվերի մասը ամենակարևորը չէ իմ կարծիքով: Շատ անարդար է որ սովորելու համար միայն գիտելիքներն են հաշվի առնվում: Այս պահին ես սովորում եմ Կալիֆորնիայի Համալսարան - Լոս Անջելեսում (UCLA) ( որն, ի դեպ, բժշկության և գիտության ասպարեզում լավագույն տասնյակի կամ լավագույն քսանյակի մեջ է մտնում ամեն տարի) 3րդ կուրսում: Պատրաստվում եմ դառնալ բժիշկ: Տարկեան ուսումն արժի մոտ 20,000 դոլար: Ես ոչինչ չեմ վճարում ուսման համար + տարեկան ստանում եմ մոտ 10,000 դոլար կրթաթոշակ եմ ստանւում ըստ իմ ֆինանսական դրության: Հայաստանում չեն կարող օգնել իսկապես տաղանդավոր անապահով երեխաներին, որոնք երկիրն են վաղ թե ուշ կառավարելու? Ինչու պիտի հարուստը սովորի անվճար իսկ աղքատը գիշեր ցերեկ աշխատի, ուսմանն էլ հարկավոր ժամանակը չհատկացնի ? Հենց այս է պատճառը որ մենք կորցնում ենք պոտենցիալ ընտիր մասնագետների, որ մարդիկ վախենան գնան բժշկի:


Ռազմիկ, նախ, մեզ մոտ վարձը 20 000 դոլար չէ, շատ ավելի քիչ է: Երկրորդ, մեր պետությունը ձերի հետ մի համեմատիր. ԱՄՆ-ն զարգացած պետություն է, իսկ Հայաստանը դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ունի, որ կարողանա այդ ձևով ֆինանսավորել իր ուսանողներին: Դրա համար հիմա գոնե կա ռոտացիոն համակարգը, երբ վճարովի սովորողը լավ է սովորում, հաջորդ տարի անցնում է անվճար: Հետո, իրականությունն այն է, որ չափից դուրս սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների մտքով չի էլ անցնում գալ բժշկական համալսարան, որովհետև այստեղ ոչ միայն վարձն է խնդիրը, այլև ուսումն ինքը բավական շատ ծախսերի հետ է կապված (դասագրքեր, խալաթներ, քսերոքսներ, տրանսպորտի փող, երբ հիվանդանոցներում ենք դասի, և այլն): Իհարկե, դա շատ վատ է, որ բոլոր ցանկացողները չեն կարող մեզ մոտ ընդունվել: Բայց պետք է քեզ հավատացնեմ, որ իսկապես տաղանդավոր երեխաների 99%-ն անվճար է ընդունվում, իսկ պապայի փողով ընդունվածները 2-րդ կուրսում արդեն վճարովի են դառնում: Բացի դրանից, կան որոշակի սոցիալական խմբեր, որոնց երեխաներին զեղչեր են հասնում կամ լրիվ անվճար կարող են սովորել: Հետո, վերջին տարիներին հայտնվում են զանազան բարեգործներ, որոնք անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների վարձը տալիս են: Կամաց-կամաց առաջ ենք գնում: Գուցե մի օր էլ տեղ հասնենք  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց դուք ել եկեք համաձայնվեք հիմա բժիշկների ձեռն ես ընկնում մեղմ ասած թքում ես, ինչքան անգրագետ կա սպիտակ խալաթ է հագնում և օրօրալով աշխատանքի գնում, ո՞վ կվստահի նման բժիշկի:երևի թե ոչ ոք.ԼԱՎ ՉԵՔ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՒՄ ՀԱՐԳԵԼԻ ԲԺԻՇԿՆԵՐ(խոսքը բոլորին չի վերաբերում, կան իհարկե ճիշտ մասնագետներ


Համաձայն եմ, որ կան անգրագետ բժիշկներ, բայց նրանք այնքան մեծ թիվ չեն կազմում, որքան ժողովուրդը կարծում է: Իսկ բժշկի «ձեռքն ընկնելիս» պետք է վճարել հասարակ ծառայությունների դիմաց: Իհարկե, չեմ ասում այն փող շորթող բժիշկների գերին դառնալ: Բայց եկեք նկատենք, որ մեր երկրում բժշկական ծառայությունները բավական էժան են: Արտերկրից հաճախ են գալիս մեզ մոտ բուժվելու հենց էժանության պատճառով: Իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը հենց էդ նույն փողը հարևան հեքիմներին կտա, առողջությունն է'լ ավելի կքայքայի, հետո կդիմի բժշկին, կասի՝ բժիշկը չօգնեց:

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Համաձայն եմ, որ կան անգրագետ բժիշկներ, բայց նրանք այնքան մեծ թիվ չեն կազմում, որքան ժողովուրդը կարծում է: Իսկ բժշկի «ձեռքն ընկնելիս» պետք է վճարել հասարակ ծառայությունների դիմաց: Իհարկե, չեմ ասում այն փող շորթող բժիշկների գերին դառնալ: Բայց եկեք նկատենք, որ մեր երկրում բժշկական ծառայությունները բավական էժան են: Արտերկրից հաճախ են գալիս մեզ մոտ բուժվելու հենց էժանության պատճառով: Իսկ մեր ժողովուրդը հենց էդ նույն փողը հարևան հեքիմներին կտա, առողջությունն է'լ ավելի կքայքայի, հետո կդիմի բժշկին, կասի՝ բժիշկը չօգնեց:


Վերևում նշված էր , որ խոսքը ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում, կան նաև ճիշտ մասնագետներ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է էժան լինելուն, վերցնենք մեր երկրում միջին աշխատավարձ ստացող քաղաքացուն,(ցանկացած հիվանդություն, ինքներդ օրինակ բերեք)(թվերն էլ ինքներդ հաշվեք), ինչ միջոցներով պետք է վճարի նա, եթե բժշկին ամեն անգամ այցելելով նրան պետք է վճարի, դե թող համարձակվեն ու մի անգամ չտան, նենց մի մունաթ զունաթ ոնց որ պարտք են իրանց: դրա համար էլ մարդիկ նախընտրում են հարևան հեքիմին,որին ինչ էլ տան հարմարվում է,և ոչ թե բժշկին որը մունաթով մի հատ էլ թարս կնայի:նաև ասեմ, որ հնուց եկած միջոցներով եթե հիվանդը չբուժվի էլ, հաստատվնաս չի էլ վնասվի, իսկ մեր բժիշկերն նենց են բուժում, որ մի տարի էլ չանցած մի ուրիշ բժշկի կարիք են զգում:

----------


## Razmik

> Ռազմիկ, նախ, մեզ մոտ վարձը 20 000 դոլար չէ, շատ ավելի քիչ է: Երկրորդ, մեր պետությունը ձերի հետ մի համեմատիր. ԱՄՆ-ն զարգացած պետություն է, իսկ Հայաստանը դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ունի, որ կարողանա այդ ձևով ֆինանսավորել իր ուսանողներին: Դրա համար հիմա գոնե կա ռոտացիոն համակարգը, երբ վճարովի սովորողը լավ է սովորում, հաջորդ տարի անցնում է անվճար: Հետո, իրականությունն այն է, որ չափից դուրս սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների մտքով չի էլ անցնում գալ բժշկական համալսարան, որովհետև այստեղ ոչ միայն վարձն է խնդիրը, այլև ուսումն ինքը բավական շատ ծախսերի հետ է կապված (դասագրքեր, խալաթներ, քսերոքսներ, տրանսպորտի փող, երբ հիվանդանոցներում ենք դասի, և այլն): Իհարկե, դա շատ վատ է, որ բոլոր ցանկացողները չեն կարող մեզ մոտ ընդունվել: Բայց պետք է քեզ հավատացնեմ, որ իսկապես տաղանդավոր երեխաների 99%-ն անվճար է ընդունվում, իսկ պապայի փողով ընդունվածները 2-րդ կուրսում արդեն վճարովի են դառնում: Բացի դրանից, կան որոշակի սոցիալական խմբեր, որոնց երեխաներին զեղչեր են հասնում կամ լրիվ անվճար կարող են սովորել: Հետո, վերջին տարիներին հայտնվում են զանազան բարեգործներ, որոնք անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների վարձը տալիս են: Կամաց-կամաց առաջ ենք գնում: Գուցե մի օր էլ տեղ հասնենք


Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ Հայաստանում նորմալ մասնագետ չի մնացել: Շատ լավ համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող բժիշկներ ունենք, հատկապես սրտաբանության ասպարեզում: Բայց վատը, որն իսկապես առկա է, միշտ էլ իր ստվերն է գցում  լավի վրա: Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: Ես աչքերի հետ կապված փոքր խնդիր ունեմ, աստեգմատիզմ: 3 անգամ գնացել եմ բժշկի Հայաստան, 3 անգամ էլ սխալ են ակնոցի չափսերը տվել: Մինչև չեկա Ամերիկա, նորմալ ակնոց չկարողացա դնել: Կամ մի ուրիշ կյանքից վերցրած օրինակ: Մեզ ծանոթ ատամնաբույժ ունեինք: Բոլոր բարեկամները նրա մոտ էին գնում: Ինչ խնդիր լիներ չլիներ ատամի հետ, հեռացնում էր առանց պլոմբելու կամ բուժելու: Մի անգամ հորաքրոջս ատամն էլ այնպես քաշեց, որ շատ ուժեղ նյարդի բորբոքում ու ինֆեկցիա ստացավ, որն էլ կդառնար մահվան պատճառ, եթե շուտ հիվանդանոց չհասցնեին: Մինչ օրս այդ ատամնաբույժը իր գործով է զբաղվում; ու դեռ ավելին, լավ մեքենենաներ է վարում: Հիմա սովորոկան մարդը այս պատմությունը լսելուց հետո կցանկանա գնալ ատամը բուժելու?

----------


## Razmik

> Ռազմիկ, նախ, մեզ մոտ վարձը 20 000 դոլար չէ, շատ ավելի քիչ է: Երկրորդ, մեր պետությունը ձերի հետ մի համեմատիր. ԱՄՆ-ն զարգացած պետություն է, իսկ Հայաստանը դեռ շատ հաց ու պանիր պիտի ունի, որ կարողանա այդ ձևով ֆինանսավորել իր ուսանողներին: Դրա համար հիմա գոնե կա ռոտացիոն համակարգը, երբ վճարովի սովորողը լավ է սովորում, հաջորդ տարի անցնում է անվճար: Հետո, իրականությունն այն է, որ չափից դուրս սոցիալապես անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների մտքով չի էլ անցնում գալ բժշկական համալսարան, որովհետև այստեղ ոչ միայն վարձն է խնդիրը, այլև ուսումն ինքը բավական շատ ծախսերի հետ է կապված (դասագրքեր, խալաթներ, քսերոքսներ, տրանսպորտի փող, երբ հիվանդանոցներում ենք դասի, և այլն): Իհարկե, դա շատ վատ է, որ բոլոր ցանկացողները չեն կարող մեզ մոտ ընդունվել: Բայց պետք է քեզ հավատացնեմ, որ իսկապես տաղանդավոր երեխաների 99%-ն անվճար է ընդունվում, իսկ պապայի փողով ընդունվածները 2-րդ կուրսում արդեն վճարովի են դառնում: Բացի դրանից, կան որոշակի սոցիալական խմբեր, որոնց երեխաներին զեղչեր են հասնում կամ լրիվ անվճար կարող են սովորել: Հետո, վերջին տարիներին հայտնվում են զանազան բարեգործներ, որոնք անապահով ընտանիքների երեխաների վարձը տալիս են: Կամաց-կամաց առաջ ենք գնում: Գուցե մի օր էլ տեղ հասնենք


Հենց դա էլ իմ ասածն է: Ինչի պետք է միայն հարուստները կարողնան սովորեն, աշխատեն, բարգավաճեն, իսկ աղքատների մտքով նույնիսկ չանցնի էլ որ նա կարող է բժիշկ դառնալ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ֆինանսներ չունի: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ անվճար սովորելու հնարավորությունը պետք է տրվի սոցիալական իրավիճակից ելնելով: Իսկ հարուստների ու հնդիկների վարձը թող ավելացնեն: Ով սովորեց, թող սովորի առանց կաշառք տալու: Ով չսովորեց, թող դուրս մնա: Սովորողի համար ֆինանսականը չպետք է լինի պրոբլեմ: Դասախոսների աշխատավարձն էլ թող բարձրացնեն ու հետևեն, որ կաշառք չվերցնեն: 

Շատ ուրախ եմ որ այդպիսի ծրագրեր կան: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ միանգամից այստեղի մակարդակին հնարավոր չէ հասնել և պետք էլ չի: Ամերիկական համակարգն էլ անթերի չէ: Հայաստանինը կցանկանաի որ ավելի լավը լիներ ու ես վստահ եմ, որ այդպես էլ կլինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերևում նշված էր , որ խոսքը ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում, կան նաև ճիշտ մասնագետներ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է էժան լինելուն, վերցնենք մեր երկրում միջին աշխատավարձ ստացող քաղաքացուն,(ցանկացած հիվանդություն, ինքներդ օրինակ բերեք)(թվերն էլ ինքներդ հաշվեք), ինչ միջոցներով պետք է վճարի նա, եթե բժշկին ամեն անգամ այցելելով նրան պետք է վճարի, դե թող համարձակվեն ու մի անգամ չտան, նենց մի մունաթ զունաթ ոնց որ պարտք են իրանց: դրա համար էլ մարդիկ նախընտրում են հարևան հեքիմին,որին ինչ էլ տան հարմարվում է,և ոչ թե բժշկին որը մունաթով մի հատ էլ թարս կնայի:նաև ասեմ, որ հնուց եկած միջոցներով եթե հիվանդը չբուժվի էլ, հաստատվնաս չի էլ վնասվի, իսկ մեր բժիշկերն նենց են բուժում, որ մի տարի էլ չանցած մի ուրիշ բժշկի կարիք են զգում:


Իհարկե հասկանալի է, որ ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում: Բայց ամեն անգամ կարդում եմ ծայրից ծայր քֆրտոց, վերջում՝ ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում: Ինչու՞ չի ասվում՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են լավը, այլ՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են վատը: Իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է: Մենք բազմաթիվ լավ մասնագետներ ունենք: Ուղղակի ժողովուրդը միշտ խոսակցություններ է տարածում: Ես այնպիսի ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏների մասին եմ բացասական կարծիք լսել, որ մազերս բիզ-բիզ են կանգնել:

Նախ նկատենք, որ առաջնային օղակը՝ պոլիկլինիկաներն անվճար են: Բայց մեր ժողովուրդն էնքան չի դիմում բժշկի, որ բանը բանից անցնում է, ու պոլիկլինիկայի բժիշկն էլ ոչինչ չի կարողանում անել: Երկրորդ, չգիտես ինչու, նույն միջին աշխատավարձ ստացողը 200 000 դրամ կտա քիթը վիրահատելու համար, ավելի մեծ փողեր կծախսի Նոր տարի կամ հարսանիք անելու համար, բայց երբ բանը հասնի բժշկին, կասի՝ աշխատավարձս սենց-նենց: Հետո, շատ բժիշկներ կան, որոնք, տեսնելով, որ հիվանդը վճարունակ չէ, ավելի քիչ են վերցնում կամ նույնիսկ չեն վերցնում: Էդ մուննաթները ավելի հազվադեպ հանդիպող բացառություններ են:

Ինչ վերաբերում է հեքիմներին, ապա շատ իզուր է քեզ թվում, թե չեն վնասում: Ստամոքսի խոցը թթի արաղով բուժողները... Հա', խոցը վերանում է, բայց արդյունքում առաջանում է կոպիտ սպի, որի պատճառով զարգանում է անանցանելիություն: Ու եթե բժիշկը դեղերով ու դիետաներով բուժեր, խոցը կլավանար-կգնար, ապա այս դեպքում արդեն վիրահատությունն անխուսափելի է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ Հայաստանում նորմալ մասնագետ չի մնացել: Շատ լավ համաշխարհային ճանաչում ունեցող բժիշկներ ունենք, հատկապես սրտաբանության ասպարեզում: Բայց վատը, որն իսկապես առկա է, միշտ էլ իր ստվերն է գցում  լավի վրա: Մի պարզ օրինակ բերեմ: Ես աչքերի հետ կապված փոքր խնդիր ունեմ, աստեգմատիզմ: 3 անգամ գնացել եմ բժշկի Հայաստան, 3 անգամ էլ սխալ են ակնոցի չափսերը տվել: Մինչև չեկա Ամերիկա, նորմալ ակնոց չկարողացա դնել: Կամ մի ուրիշ կյանքից վերցրած օրինակ: Մեզ ծանոթ ատամնաբույժ ունեինք: Բոլոր բարեկամները նրա մոտ էին գնում: Ինչ խնդիր լիներ չլիներ ատամի հետ, հեռացնում էր առանց պլոմբելու կամ բուժելու: Մի անգամ հորաքրոջս ատամն էլ այնպես քաշեց, որ շատ ուժեղ նյարդի բորբոքում ու ինֆեկցիա ստացավ, որն էլ կդառնար մահվան պատճառ, եթե շուտ հիվանդանոց չհասցնեին: Մինչ օրս այդ ատամնաբույժը իր գործով է զբաղվում; ու դեռ ավելին, լավ մեքենենաներ է վարում: Հիմա սովորոկան մարդը այս պատմությունը լսելուց հետո կցանկանա գնալ ատամը բուժելու?


Նախ, ատամնաբույժները մի քիչ ուրիշ պատմություն են: Այստեղ նորից սկսվում է մեր ժողովրդի՝ փող տալ չսիրելու պատմությունը: Մարդիկ գնում են ամենաէժանագին, հետևաբար նաև անորակ ատամնաբույժների մոտ: Բայց կան հրաշալի մասնագետներ, որոնց ծառայություններն ավելի թանկ են: Իմ ընտանիքը ավելի քան տասը տարի օգտվում է մի այդպիսի կլինիկայի ծառայություններից, ու ես հավատացած եմ, որ մենք ավելի քիչ փող ենք ծախսում ատամնաբույժների վրա, որովհետև նրանք ապահովում են որակ, նույն խնդրով կրկնակի դիմելու կարիք չի լինում:

Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ակնոցի չափսերը սխալ են տվել: Գլխացա՞վ է առաջացել: Գիտե՞ս, որ անգամ ճիշտ նշանակված ակնոցների դեպքում է առաջանում: Չի՞ առաջացել, բայց ցանկալի արդյունք չի՞ տվել: Գիտե՞ս, որ գլխացավից խուսափելու համար երբեմն ավելի «փոքր» ակնոցներ են նշանակում, աստիճանաբար բարձրացնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հենց դա էլ իմ ասածն է: Ինչի պետք է միայն հարուստները կարողնան սովորեն, աշխատեն, բարգավաճեն, իսկ աղքատների մտքով նույնիսկ չանցնի էլ որ նա կարող է բժիշկ դառնալ միայն այն պատճառով, որ ֆինանսներ չունի: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ անվճար սովորելու հնարավորությունը պետք է տրվի սոցիալական իրավիճակից ելնելով: Իսկ հարուստների ու հնդիկների վարձը թող ավելացնեն: Ով սովորեց, թող սովորի առանց կաշառք տալու: Ով չսովորեց, թող դուրս մնա: Սովորողի համար ֆինանսականը չպետք է լինի պրոբլեմ: Դասախոսների աշխատավարձն էլ թող բարձրացնեն ու հետևեն, որ կաշառք չվերցնեն: 
> 
> Շատ ուրախ եմ որ այդպիսի ծրագրեր կան: Ես հասկանում եմ, որ միանգամից այստեղի մակարդակին հնարավոր չէ հասնել և պետք էլ չի: Ամերիկական համակարգն էլ անթերի չէ: Հայաստանինը կցանկանաի որ ավելի լավը լիներ ու ես վստահ եմ, որ այդպես էլ կլինի:


Դու երևի ճիշտ չհասկացար: Խոսքս ծայրահեղ աղքատների մասին է՝ մուրացկանների, անտունների: Կարծում եմ, նման մարդիկ նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ում չեն մտածում սովորելու մասին: Իսկ այն ընտանիքների զավակները, որոնք էլի մի կերպ հացի փող վաստակում են, կարողանում են անվճար ընդունվել (անգամ օրդինատուրա, որը ավելի լուրջ խնդիր է): Ու թեկուզ ընտանիքը շատ են տանջվում, մինչև երեխան ավարտում է, բայց ավարտում է ու մասնագետ դառնում: Կրկնեմ, որ որոշակի սոցիալական խմբերի երեխաների զեղչեր ու արտոնություններ են հասնում: Ինչ վերաբերում է կաշառակերությանը, ապա մեր բուհում մեծ տեմպերով նվազում է: Սակայն դա դասախոսների աշխատավարձի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի: Վերջերս մեր բուհի աշխատավարձները բավական բարձրացրել են: Կարծում եմ, ոչ մի պետական բուհում դասախոսներն այդքան չեն վարձատրվում: Բայց այդուհանդերձ որոշ մարդիկ շարունակում են կաշառք վերցնել, իսկ որոշներն էլ նույնիսկ քիչ աշխատավարձի պայմաններում չէին վերցնում: Կաշառակերությունն աշխատավարձի հետ կապ չունի: Ազգային մենթալիտետ է: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ամեն տարի մոտ 100 հոգի մեր համալսարանից դուրս է մնում հենց չսովորելու կամ բացակայությունների պատճառով: Իսկ վարձի պատճառով դուրս մնացողների թիվը կազմում է տարին մեկ-երկու հոգի: Թեև դա էլ է ցավալի, բայց տեսնում ենք, որ շատ ավելի փոքր է:

----------


## Razmik

> Դու երևի ճիշտ չհասկացար: Խոսքս ծայրահեղ աղքատների մասին է՝ մուրացկանների, անտունների: Կարծում եմ, նման մարդիկ նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ում չեն մտածում սովորելու մասին: Իսկ այն ընտանիքների զավակները, որոնք էլի մի կերպ հացի փող վաստակում են, կարողանում են անվճար ընդունվել (անգամ օրդինատուրա, որը ավելի լուրջ խնդիր է): Ու թեկուզ ընտանիքը շատ են տանջվում, մինչև երեխան ավարտում է, բայց ավարտում է ու մասնագետ դառնում: Կրկնեմ, որ որոշակի սոցիալական խմբերի երեխաների զեղչեր ու արտոնություններ են հասնում: Ինչ վերաբերում է կաշառակերությանը, ապա մեր բուհում մեծ տեմպերով նվազում է: Սակայն դա դասախոսների աշխատավարձի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի: Վերջերս մեր բուհի աշխատավարձները բավական բարձրացրել են: Կարծում եմ, ոչ մի պետական բուհում դասախոսներն այդքան չեն վարձատրվում: Բայց այդուհանդերձ որոշ մարդիկ շարունակում են կաշառք վերցնել, իսկ որոշներն էլ նույնիսկ քիչ աշխատավարձի պայմաններում չէին վերցնում: Կաշառակերությունն աշխատավարձի հետ կապ չունի: Ազգային մենթալիտետ է: Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ ամեն տարի մոտ 100 հոգի մեր համալսարանից դուրս է մնում հենց չսովորելու կամ բացակայությունների պատճառով: Իսկ վարձի պատճառով դուրս մնացողների թիվը կազմում է տարին մեկ-երկու հոգի: Թեև դա էլ է ցավալի, բայց տեսնում ենք, որ շատ ավելի փոքր է:


Համոզեցիր :




> Նախ, ատամնաբույժները մի քիչ ուրիշ պատմություն են: Այստեղ նորից սկսվում է մեր ժողովրդի՝ փող տալ չսիրելու պատմությունը: Մարդիկ գնում են ամենաէժանագին, հետևաբար նաև անորակ ատամնաբույժների մոտ: Բայց կան հրաշալի մասնագետներ, որոնց ծառայություններն ավելի թանկ են: Իմ ընտանիքը ավելի քան տասը տարի օգտվում է մի այդպիսի կլինիկայի ծառայություններից, ու ես հավատացած եմ, որ մենք ավելի քիչ փող ենք ծախսում ատամնաբույժների վրա, որովհետև նրանք ապահովում են որակ, նույն խնդրով կրկնակի դիմելու կարիք չի լինում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ ակնոցի չափսերը սխալ են տվել: Գլխացա՞վ է առաջացել: Գիտե՞ս, որ անգամ ճիշտ նշանակված ակնոցների դեպքում է առաջանում: Չի՞ առաջացել, բայց ցանկալի արդյունք չի՞ տվել: Գիտե՞ս, որ գլխացավից խուսափելու համար երբեմն ավելի «փոքր» ակնոցներ են նշանակում, աստիճանաբար բարձրացնում:


Գինը ինչ կապ ունի? Ի միջայլոց, նա համեմատաբար շատ եր գանձում: Այս բժիշկը մինչ օրս աշխատում է: Դա է ցավալին: Նա իրավունք չունի աշխատելու որպես բժիշկ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ակնոցներին, այստեղ եմ իմացել  որ սխալ են ` ակնոցս ստանալուց մոտ 4 ամիս անց: Այստեղի իմ ակնաբույժն է ասել:  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ համար փոքր ինչ ցավալի է որոշ բժիշկների հասցեին քննադատություններ լսելը, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ որ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ եթե փորփրենք կարող ենք հանդիպել այնպիսի մի մասնագետի որն իրավունք չունի բժիշկ կոչվելու: ՈՒ այդպիսի մեկը ստվեր է գցում ամբողջ ոլորտի վրա մարդկանց ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Դու որպես բժիշկ պետք է հոգեբանության հետ ծանոթ լինես:

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումները միացված են: Խուսափեք համաձայնություն արտահայտող միայն մեկ բառից բաղկացած գրառումներից՝ փոխարենն օգտագործելով Շնորհակալության հնարավորությունը:*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համոզեցիր :
> 
> 
> 
> Գինը ինչ կապ ունի? Ի միջայլոց, նա համեմատաբար շատ եր գանձում: Այս բժիշկը մինչ օրս աշխատում է: Դա է ցավալին: Նա իրավունք չունի աշխատելու որպես բժիշկ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ակնոցներին, այստեղ եմ իմացել  որ սխալ են ` ակնոցս ստանալուց մոտ 4 ամիս անց: Այստեղի իմ ակնաբույժն է ասել:  Ես հասկանում եմ, որ քեզ համար փոքր ինչ ցավալի է որոշ բժիշկների հասցեին քննադատություններ լսելը, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ որ յուրաքանչյուրս էլ եթե փորփրենք կարող ենք հանդիպել այնպիսի մի մասնագետի որն իրավունք չունի բժիշկ կոչվելու: ՈՒ այդպիսի մեկը ստվեր է գցում ամբողջ ոլորտի վրա մարդկանց ենթագիտակցության մեջ: Դու որպես բժիշկ պետք է հոգեբանության հետ ծանոթ լինես:
> 
> *Մոդերատորական: Գրառումները միացված են: Խուսափեք համաձայնություն արտահայտող միայն մեկ բառից բաղկացած գրառումներից՝ փոխարենն օգտագործելով Շնորհակալության հնարավորությունը:*


Գինը շատ մեծ կապ ունի: Կարո՞ղ ես պարզել և ասել, թե կոնկրետ ծառայությունների դիմաց ինչքան էր վերցնում: Հիմա ստոմատոլոգները հիմնականում կլինիկաներում են աշխատում, իսկ կլինիկաների ղեկավարները հաստատ նման բժիշկների չեն վերցնի: Նա հաստատ առանձին գործունեություն է ծավալել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե դրա դիմաց մեծ գումար պիտի վերցներ:

Ինչ վերաբերում է ակնաբույժին, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ մեր ու ձեր բժիշկները մեռնում են իրար վրա ցեխ շպրտելու համար, մեկը մյուսի անունը սևացնելու համար: Դու մի քիչ մեր բժիշկներին խոսացրու, ծիծաղից կթուլանաս: Կասեն՝ մեր բժշկությունը վերջն ա, Ամերիկայինը ստից բան ա: Իսկ էդ ակնոցների պահը... Ախր դու չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան հասարակ բան ա ակնոց նշանակելը: Ամենաանգրագետն էլ չէր սխալվի: Ասում եմ՝ կա'մ քեզ մոտ է կտրուկ փոփոխություն տեղի ունեցել, կա'մ բժիշկը մեռնում էր մեր ճ կլասի երկրի վրա ցեխ շպրտելու համար, կա'մ, ինչը նույնպես չի բացառվում, շկոլաների տարբերությունն է: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ ձեզ մոտ ճիշտ է համարվում, մեզ մոտ սխալ է, և հակառակը: Ու աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե հարյուր տոկոսանոց ճիշտը որն է: 

Շատ ճիշտ ես, եթե փորփրենք, կգտնենք: Ես ինքս կարող եմ մեր կուրսից մի քանի հոգու անուն տալ: Բայց եթե փորփրենք... Եթե տեղը գալիս է, ինքս էլ եմ քննադատում բժիշկներին: Տեսնու՞մ ես, ստոմատոլոգի պատմության հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի պետք չէ այդ փորփրված պատմությունների կողքին բազմաթիվ լավ բժիշկների անուններ սևացնել:

----------

Kita (28.08.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Իմ բարեկամներից մեկը Աքիլլեսի գ*ա*րշապարի ցավեր ունի, ամենասկզբում Երևանում մի սխալ վտանգավոր, վիճակը վատացնող բուժում է ստացել: Հետագայում ընկել շատ լավ մասնագետների մոտ, առանց մեծ հաջողության, քանի որ արդեն ուշ էր և ինքը կարգապահ չէ  բժշկի ասվածին հետևելու հարցում:
Վերջերս խնդրեց Շվեյցարիայում հետաքրքրվել, ուղարկեց նկարները: Այստեղի մասնագիտացված աստղ կլինիկան գրեթե նույնապես կրկնեց այն լավ հայ բժիշկի բուժման մեթոդները, նույն պռոցեդուռաներն առաջարկեց, ասաց, որ դա ամենալավն է, որ իրենք իրենց հիվանդներին խորհուրդ են տալիս: Սարքավորումներն էլ Հայաստանում կան:

Այնպես որ, այո, մի սև ոչխարը կարող է անունը գցել, բայց ամբողջ հոտը կարգին գործ է անում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (28.08.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Իհարկե հասկանալի է, որ ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում: Բայց ամեն անգամ կարդում եմ ծայրից ծայր քֆրտոց, վերջում՝ ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերում: Ինչու՞ չի ասվում՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են լավը, այլ՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են վատը: Իրականում ճիշտ հակառակն է: Մենք բազմաթիվ լավ մասնագետներ ունենք: Ուղղակի ժողովուրդը միշտ խոսակցություններ է տարածում: Ես այնպիսի ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏների մասին եմ բացասական կարծիք լսել, որ մազերս բիզ-բիզ են կանգնել:
> 
> ճիշտ ես ասւմ, բայց հայի բնավորությունա միշտ էլ վատն առաջ ենք քցում
> 
> Նախ նկատենք, որ առաջնային օղակը՝ պոլիկլինիկաներն անվճար են: Բայց մեր ժողովուրդն էնքան չի դիմում բժշկի, որ բանը բանից անցնում է, ու պոլիկլինիկայի բժիշկն էլ ոչինչ չի կարողանում անել: Երկրորդ, չգիտես ինչու, նույն միջին աշխատավարձ ստացողը 200 000 դրամ կտա քիթը վիրահատելու համար, ավելի մեծ փողեր կծախսի Նոր տարի կամ հարսանիք անելու համար, բայց երբ բանը հասնի բժշկին, կասի՝ աշխատավարձս սենց-նենց: Հետո, շատ բժիշկներ կան, որոնք, տեսնելով, որ հիվանդը վճարունակ չէ, ավելի քիչ են վերցնում կամ նույնիսկ չեն վերցնում: Էդ մուննաթները ավելի հազվադեպ հանդիպող բացառություններ են:
> 
> պոլիկլինիկա կոչվածն էլ անվճար չի, ինքս աշխատանքի անցնելու համար ինչ որ թղթեր պիտի տանեի 6000 դրամ եմ տվել:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է հեքիմներին, ապա շատ իզուր է քեզ թվում, թե չեն վնասում: Ստամոքսի խոցը թթի արաղով բուժողները... Հա', խոցը վերանում է, բայց արդյունքում առաջանում է կոպիտ սպի, որի պատճառով զարգանում է անանցանելիություն: Ու եթե բժիշկը դեղերով ու դիետաներով բուժեր, խոցը կլավանար-կգնար, ապա այս դեպքում արդեն վիրահատությունն անխուսափելի է:


ես ոչ հեքիմների աշխատանքին եմ ծանոթ(որ ասեմ ինչով ինչ են բուժում), ոչ ել լավ ու վատ աշխատող բժիշկների,ասում եմ այն ինչ տեսնում եմ, ինչ կատարվում է մեր բոլորիս շրջապատում:

----------


## Տատ

> Ինչու՞ չի ասվում՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են լավը, այլ՝ ոչ բոլոր բժիշկներն են վատը:


Ի դեպ, վատ բժիշկ ամեն տեղ ու ազգ ունի: Երբեմն այնպիսի սկանդալային դեպքեր եմ լսում շվեյցարական հիվանդանոցներից...միանգամից մտքովս անցնում է՝ հիմա հայ լիներ, քարը քարին չէինք թողնի: Բայց այստեղ էլ լինում է, ամեն բան հարաբերական է:

Իսկ թեման, թե ինչու ուշ են դիմում, կապ չունի բժշկության որակի հետ, դա ազգային խառնվածքի հարց է՝ _թքած առողջության վրա, կանցնի էլի, մեծ բան չի..._: ես օրինակ այստեղ էլ բժշկի չեմ գնում ( չնայած որ ամեն ամիս պարտադիր ապահովագրություն եմ մուծում և գրեթե անվճար կլիներ), հավես չկա, էդ էր պակաս իմ բոբոները լուրժ ընդունեմ: Մի խոսքով՝ գեղցի :Sad:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (29.08.2009)

----------


## Razmik

> Գինը շատ մեծ կապ ունի: Կարո՞ղ ես պարզել և ասել, թե կոնկրետ ծառայությունների դիմաց ինչքան էր վերցնում: Հիմա ստոմատոլոգները հիմնականում կլինիկաներում են աշխատում, իսկ կլինիկաների ղեկավարները հաստատ նման բժիշկների չեն վերցնի: Նա հաստատ առանձին գործունեություն է ծավալել, ու չեմ կարծում, թե դրա դիմաց մեծ գումար պիտի վերցներ:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ակնաբույժին, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ մեր ու ձեր բժիշկները մեռնում են իրար վրա ցեխ շպրտելու համար, մեկը մյուսի անունը սևացնելու համար: Դու մի քիչ մեր բժիշկներին խոսացրու, ծիծաղից կթուլանաս: Կասեն՝ մեր բժշկությունը վերջն ա, Ամերիկայինը ստից բան ա: Իսկ էդ ակնոցների պահը... Ախր դու չես պատկերացնի, թե ինչքան հասարակ բան ա ակնոց նշանակելը: Ամենաանգրագետն էլ չէր սխալվի: Ասում եմ՝ կա'մ քեզ մոտ է կտրուկ փոփոխություն տեղի ունեցել, կա'մ բժիշկը մեռնում էր մեր ճ կլասի երկրի վրա ցեխ շպրտելու համար, կա'մ, ինչը նույնպես չի բացառվում, շկոլաների տարբերությունն է: Այսինքն, այն, ինչ ձեզ մոտ ճիշտ է համարվում, մեզ մոտ սխալ է, և հակառակը: Ու աշխարհում ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե հարյուր տոկոսանոց ճիշտը որն է: 
> 
> Շատ ճիշտ ես, եթե փորփրենք, կգտնենք: Ես ինքս կարող եմ մեր կուրսից մի քանի հոգու անուն տալ: Բայց եթե փորփրենք... Եթե տեղը գալիս է, ինքս էլ եմ քննադատում բժիշկներին: Տեսնու՞մ ես, ստոմատոլոգի պատմության հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ուղղակի պետք չէ այդ փորփրված պատմությունների կողքին բազմաթիվ լավ բժիշկների անուններ սևացնել:


Հայաստանի բժիշկների վրա ոչ ոք ցեխ չի շպրտում: Առաջ շատերը հենց Երևանի Բժշկականից եկել, նախապատրաստվել ու լավ էլ աշխատում են: Ես շատ բժիշկներնի հետ եմ աշխատել ու երբեք այդպիսի դեպք չի եղել որ վիրավորեն, կամ սխալ հանեն: Այո, շատ պարզ բան է տեսողություն ստուգելը, բայց երբ գալիս է շեղության անկյունը ու ոչ ստանդարդ ինչ-որ երևույթ, բոլորը խառնվում են իրար: Հնարավոր չէր, որ այդքան շուտ չափսերը փոխվեին: Մինչ օրս չեն փոխվել, այդ 4 ամսվա ընթացքում ոնց կփոխվեին? 

Իմ ասած ատամնաբույժը թե որպես անհատ, թե նույնիսկ մանկական ատամնաբույժական պոլիկլինիկայում էր աշխատում: Ինչքան գիտեմ, արդեն իր սեփական կլինիկան էլ ունի: Գումարի մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև անձամբ նրա մոտ ծնողներս չեն տարել: 

Այստեղ բժիշկները տեղի անտեղի միշտ դատական պրոցեսների մեջ են: Եթե պարզվեց որ ինչ որ մի բանով բժիշկն անգրագիտություն է ցուցաբերել միանգամից լիցենզիայից կզրկվի: Դրա համար բժիշկներն ավելի զգույշ են: Կամ ոչ օրինական, կեղծ լիցենզիաներով բժիշկներ, որոնք ձեռբակալվում ու 25 - ցմահ բանտ նստում, կամ էլ նույնիսկ մահվան են դատապարտվում: Հայ բժիշկներ էլ կան, որ սիրում են խաղալ ապահովագրությունների հետ վաստակելով հազարավոր դոլարներ: Ասենք ատամնաբույժները, տանում բերում ամիսներով մի ժամանակավոր շապիկը հանում են, մյուսն են դնում այսպես կարուսելը շարունակվում է, մինչև ապահովագրական ընկերությունը մերժում է ու ստիպված բժիշկը տեղադրում է վերջնական շապիկը ատամի վրա: Սա իհարկե հայ  բժիշկներն անում են հայ հիվանդների գլխին, որովհետև գիտեն վոր  հաստատ չեն բողոքի:

Շատ կուզենաի որ քո աչքերով գաիր ու տեսնեիր թե այստեղ ինչպես են սովորում և սովորեցնում: Ինչպիսի լաբորատորիաներում են աշխատում: Մինչև բժշկական ընդունվելը ինչ երկար ճանապարհ են անցնում: 10 տարուց ավել է ամբողջ պրոցեսը: Ես հիմա դեռ իմ երրորդ տարվա մեջ եմ: Պետք է բակալավրս վերցնեմ շատ լավ նիշերով, քննությունները անցնեմ, գիտական աշխատանքների մասնակցեմ, կամավոր աշխատեմ որ կարողանամ մտնեմ: Միայն մեկ օրինակ: Մեր համալսարանը 50,000 ից  ընդունում է տարեկան 12,000 առաջին կուրս: 4 տարուց ավարտում են, 6000 որոշում են գործերը տալ բժշկական: 3000 ից երկրորդ հարցաթերթիկն են ուզում, 600 կանչվում են հարցացրույցի որոնցից ընդամենը 150-ն են ընդունվում: Մնացած 5850 մեկ անգամ էլ փորձելու հնարավորություն ունեն, սակայն երրորդ փորձը չի ընդունվում: Հետո արդեն գալիս են լիցենզավորման 2 քննությունները որոնց մեջ ամեն ինչ ներառվում է: ՈՒ այսպես շարունակ!!

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայաստանի բժիշկների վրա ոչ ոք ցեխ չի շպրտում: Առաջ շատերը հենց Երևանի Բժշկականից եկել, նախապատրաստվել ու լավ էլ աշխատում են: Ես շատ բժիշկներնի հետ եմ աշխատել ու երբեք այդպիսի դեպք չի եղել որ վիրավորեն, կամ սխալ հանեն: Այո, շատ պարզ բան է տեսողություն ստուգելը, բայց երբ գալիս է շեղության անկյունը ու ոչ ստանդարդ ինչ-որ երևույթ, բոլորը խառնվում են իրար: Հնարավոր չէր, որ այդքան շուտ չափսերը փոխվեին: Մինչ օրս չեն փոխվել, այդ 4 ամսվա ընթացքում ոնց կփոխվեին? 
> 
> Իմ ասած ատամնաբույժը թե որպես անհատ, թե նույնիսկ մանկական ատամնաբույժական պոլիկլինիկայում էր աշխատում: Ինչքան գիտեմ, արդեն իր սեփական կլինիկան էլ ունի: Գումարի մասին ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև անձամբ նրա մոտ ծնողներս չեն տարել: 
> 
> Այստեղ բժիշկները տեղի անտեղի միշտ դատական պրոցեսների մեջ են: Եթե պարզվեց որ ինչ որ մի բանով բժիշկն անգրագիտություն է ցուցաբերել միանգամից լիցենզիայից կզրկվի: Դրա համար բժիշկներն ավելի զգույշ են: Կամ ոչ օրինական, կեղծ լիցենզիաներով բժիշկներ, որոնք ձեռբակալվում ու 25 - ցմահ բանտ նստում, կամ էլ նույնիսկ մահվան են դատապարտվում: Հայ բժիշկներ էլ կան, որ սիրում են խաղալ ապահովագրությունների հետ վաստակելով հազարավոր դոլարներ: Ասենք ատամնաբույժները, տանում բերում ամիսներով մի ժամանակավոր շապիկը հանում են, մյուսն են դնում այսպես կարուսելը շարունակվում է, մինչև ապահովագրական ընկերությունը մերժում է ու ստիպված բժիշկը տեղադրում է վերջնական շապիկը ատամի վրա: Սա իհարկե հայ  բժիշկներն անում են հայ հիվանդների գլխին, որովհետև գիտեն վոր  հաստատ չեն բողոքի:
> 
> Շատ կուզենաի որ քո աչքերով գաիր ու տեսնեիր թե այստեղ ինչպես են սովորում և սովորեցնում: Ինչպիսի լաբորատորիաներում են աշխատում: Մինչև բժշկական ընդունվելը ինչ երկար ճանապարհ են անցնում: 10 տարուց ավել է ամբողջ պրոցեսը: Ես հիմա դեռ իմ երրորդ տարվա մեջ եմ: Պետք է բակալավրս վերցնեմ շատ լավ նիշերով, քննությունները անցնեմ, գիտական աշխատանքների մասնակցեմ, կամավոր աշխատեմ որ կարողանամ մտնեմ: Միայն մեկ օրինակ: Մեր համալսարանը 50,000 ից  ընդունում է տարեկան 12,000 առաջին կուրս: 4 տարուց ավարտում են, 6000 որոշում են գործերը տալ բժշկական: 3000 ից երկրորդ հարցաթերթիկն են ուզում, 600 կանչվում են հարցացրույցի որոնցից ընդամենը 150-ն են ընդունվում: Մնացած 5850 մեկ անգամ էլ փորձելու հնարավորություն ունեն, սակայն երրորդ փորձը չի ընդունվում: Հետո արդեն գալիս են լիցենզավորման 2 քննությունները որոնց մեջ ամեն ինչ ներառվում է: ՈՒ այսպես շարունակ!!


Եթե այդ ատամնաբույժն արդեն սեփական կլինիկա ունի, ապա թույլ տուր մեղադրել ժողովրդին, որ գնալով նրա մոտ հարստացրել է նրան կամ որ պարզապես սուտ լուրեր է տարածում:

Տեսնու՞մ ես, որ ձեզ մոտ էլ ամեն ինչ իդեալական չէ: Շեղության անկյուն որոշելն էլ բարդ խնդիր չէ: Ավելին՝ որոշակի թվեր տարիքի հետ շատ արագ են փոխվում, բայց որոշակի տարիքից հետո կանգ առնում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է ձեր մոտի կրթությանը, ես դրա վերաբերյալ ոչինչ չասացի: Ես ասե՞լ եմ, որ մեզ մոտ ավելի լավ են սովորեցնում: Հաստատ այդպես չէ: Ու մոտակա հարյուր տարում էլ չի լինի: Բայց գիտե՞ս, որ մեր կրթությունը ստացած բազմաթիվ երիտասարդներ կարողանում են հաղթահարել USMLE-ն: Ու մեր խղճուկ պայմաններում էլ մարդիկ սովորում են: Իհարկե, քեզ համար հեշտ է խոսելը: Ապրում ես ԱՄՆ-ում, քեզ համար ավելի հեշտ է այդ ամենը տեսնելը, լավ կրթություն ստանալը: Իսկ մենք՝ խղճուկներս, էստեղ մեջտեղից ճղվում ենք, որ մի լավ դասագիրք ճարենք, նվիրված գիտնականներն անընդհատ դիմում են գրանտների համար, որ կարողանան սարքավորումներ գնել: Իսկ շատ դեպքերում իրենց գրպանից են ֆինանսավորում լաբորատորիաների գոյությունը: Այստեղ գիտնականները չեն ստանում նույն աշխատավարձը, ինչ ԱՄՆ-ում, ու սեփական գրպանից լաբորատորիա ֆինանսավորելը կատակ բան չէ: Ուսանողներն էլ մեջտեղից ճղվում, մի երկու կոպեկ հետ են գցում, որ կարողանան ամռանը գոնե մի ամիս արտերկրում պրակտիկա անցկացնել: Համալսարանի ղեկավարությունն էլ փորձում է ամեն կերպ նորագույն սարքավորումներով զինել համալսարանական կլինիկաները: Բայց էդքան բյուջե չկա, որ ամեն ինչ միանգամից արվի: Ու քանի դեռ չկա, մենք պիտի էստեղից էնտեղ վազվզենք, փորձենք մեր այս խեղճ համալսարանից առավելագույնը կորզել ու լսել, թե ինչպես են ԱՄՆ-ում տաքուկ նստած երիտասարդները քննադատում մեր համակարգը...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ վերաբերում է դատական գործերին, ապա ձեզ մոտ բժիշկներն օրենքով պաշտպանված են, մեզ մոտ՝ ոչ: Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչքան է պատահում, որ բավական խելացի ու ճիշտ քայլերի դիմած բժիշկների դատում են, որովհետև հիվանդի անգրագետ ու հաստափոր հարազատները կարծում են, որ իրենց հիվանդն անմահ էր ու մահը վրա հասավ բժշկի պատճառով: Ու գիտե՞ս, որ եթե նույնիսկ բանը դատական գործին չի հասնում, ժողովուրդը սևացնում է բժշկի լավ անունը: Լավ է, չէ՞: Ես էլ կնախընտրեի խիստ լիցենզավորման քննություններ հանձնել, տանջվել, չարչարվել ընդունվելու համար, միայն թե իմանայի, որ իմ գործունեության մասին օրենք կա:

----------

Գեա (31.07.2010), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2009)

----------


## Razmik

> Ինչ վերաբերում է դատական գործերին, ապա ձեզ մոտ բժիշկներն օրենքով պաշտպանված են, մեզ մոտ՝ ոչ: Գիտե՞ս՝ ինչքան է պատահում, որ բավական խելացի ու ճիշտ քայլերի դիմած բժիշկների դատում են, որովհետև հիվանդի անգրագետ ու հաստափոր հարազատները կարծում են, որ իրենց հիվանդն անմահ էր ու մահը վրա հասավ բժշկի պատճառով: Ու գիտե՞ս, որ եթե նույնիսկ բանը դատական գործին չի հասնում, ժողովուրդը սևացնում է բժշկի լավ անունը: Լավ է, չէ՞: Ես էլ կնախընտրեի խիստ լիցենզավորման քննություններ հանձնել, տանջվել, չարչարվել ընդունվելու համար, միայն թե իմանայի, որ իմ գործունեության մասին օրենք կա:


Մեր մոտ էլ շատ անարդար բաներ լինում են, հատկապես սեռական ոտնձգության հոդվածներով: Որոշ խելագարների թվում է թե բժիշկներին բան ու գործ չի մնացել: Դրա համար, տղամարդ բժիշկները կանանց զննելիս իրենց կողքին միշտ վկաներ են պահում, որ հետո պրոբլեմի առաջ չկանգնեն ու լիցենզիան չկորցնեն: Այդտեղ ավելի հեշտ է տվյալ պարագայում:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ֆինանսական խնդիրներ:

Ոչ մեկին հաճելի չի այդ անառողջ ու տհաճ վիճակը:

----------


## Գանգրահեր

Դա արդեն հայերի մոտ բնավորության գիծ է դարձել,մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում բժշկի չեն գնում: :Think:

----------


## Հարդ

Ուշացումով են դիմում, որովհետև «բժիշկներ ունենք, աշխարհը չունի»:

----------

Գանգրահեր (01.09.2010)

----------


## Գանգրահեր

> Ուշացումով են դիմում, որովհետև «բժիշկներ ունենք, աշխարհը չունի»:


 Որ բուժելու փոխարեն մի հատ էլ վնաս են տալիս,այդ բժիշկների չէ՞: :LOL:

----------


## Rozet

մեր ժողովուրդը կորցրել է հավատը բժշկի հանդեպ, քանի որ ամենինչ պողի ճանապարհով է լուծվում մեր երկրու: Դա մեծամասնության կարծիքն է:Լավ ծանոթ լինելով առողջապահական ոլորտին, ինքս լինելով մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ, նաև չհակասելով ազգիս մեծամասնության կարծիքին, ասեմ, այո, շատ տեղերում, շատ մարդկանց մասին ամենինչ լուծվում է փողով: բայց ի հակադրում այդ ամենին ասեմ նաև, որ մենք ունենք շատ լավ մասնագետներ,մարդկային առումով հրաշալի կոլլեգաներ, որոնք պատրաստ են հիվանդին  տալ այն ամենը , ինչի կարիքը կա, գիտելիքի առումով չեն զիջում շատ մեծ կլինիկաների մասնագետների,,:: Բայց, մի մեծ բայց կա, Այդ մարդկանց աշխատավարձը եթե ասեմ որքան է, ծիծաղներդ կգա,,,35000 դրամ: Ինչ եք կարծում, այդ մարդը մինչև երբ կարող է այդ  «աղքատավարձով» ընտանիք պահել, ու դեռ նույն եռանդով ու նվիրումով էլ աշխատել: Երբ դեռ տրիբունայից էլ բարձրագոչում են բժիշկներ կաշառակերության մասին, թող մի պահ նայեն իրենց վարձատրման չափին:Հավատացեք, ձեզանից ոչ ոք գիշերվա երեքին անկողնուց վեր չի ցատկի, արագ հագնվի, իր հիվանդ երեխային թողնի մենակ տունը, չգիտես ինչ ճանապարհով, ինչ գումարով այդ ժամին տաքսի գտնի, հասնի հիվանդանոց, ինչ է հիվանդ են բերել, որը իր կարիքը ունի: ՈՒ դեռ հիվանդատերերն էլ մունաթ գան, թե չհասկացա 3000 դրամ վճարս որն է, , ձեր գործն է, երդում եք տվել, պիտի անեք: Ասում եք, հարգելիս, ներեցեք, ռեանիմացիա չեք կարող մտնել, նախ ուշ ժամ է, երկրորդն էլ արգելված է, ձեր երեխայի հետ ամենինչ լավ կլինի, նրանով զբաղվում են, ամեն 30 րոպեն մեկ իմ պատասխանատվությամբ ձեզ կզեկուցեն վիճակի մասին, ու քեզ հրելով  « ծեփում են պատին», թե բա  «աղջիիիիիիի, դու գիտես ես ովեեեեեեեեեեեմ»,արտահայությամբ վիրավորում են ոչմիայն բժշկի, այլ նաև մարդ լինելու արժանապատվությունդ: 
անկեղծ ասած, զզվել եմ եդ ամենից

----------

Morg (03.12.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (12.12.2010), Գեա (03.12.2010)

----------


## Գեա

> մեր ժողովուրդը կորցրել է հավատը բժշկի հանդեպ, քանի որ ամենինչ պողի ճանապարհով է լուծվում մեր երկրու: Դա մեծամասնության կարծիքն է:Լավ ծանոթ լինելով առողջապահական ոլորտին, ինքս լինելով մասնագիտությամբ բժիշկ, նաև չհակասելով ազգիս մեծամասնության կարծիքին, ասեմ, այո, շատ տեղերում, շատ մարդկանց մասին ամենինչ լուծվում է փողով: բայց ի հակադրում այդ ամենին ասեմ նաև, որ մենք ունենք շատ լավ մասնագետներ,մարդկային առումով հրաշալի կոլլեգաներ, որոնք պատրաստ են հիվանդին  տալ այն ամենը , ինչի կարիքը կա, գիտելիքի առումով չեն զիջում շատ մեծ կլինիկաների մասնագետների,,:: Բայց, մի մեծ բայց կա, Այդ մարդկանց աշխատավարձը եթե ասեմ որքան է, ծիծաղներդ կգա,,,35000 դրամ: Ինչ եք կարծում, այդ մարդը մինչև երբ կարող է այդ  «աղքատավարձով» ընտանիք պահել, ու դեռ նույն եռանդով ու նվիրումով էլ աշխատել: Երբ դեռ տրիբունայից էլ բարձրագոչում են բժիշկներ կաշառակերության մասին, թող մի պահ նայեն իրենց վարձատրման չափին:Հավատացեք, ձեզանից ոչ ոք գիշերվա երեքին անկողնուց վեր չի ցատկի, արագ հագնվի, իր հիվանդ երեխային թողնի մենակ տունը, չգիտես ինչ ճանապարհով, ինչ գումարով այդ ժամին տաքսի գտնի, հասնի հիվանդանոց, ինչ է հիվանդ են բերել, որը իր կարիքը ունի: ՈՒ դեռ հիվանդատերերն էլ մունաթ գան, թե չհասկացա 3000 դրամ վճարս որն է, , ձեր գործն է, երդում եք տվել, պիտի անեք: Ասում եք, հարգելիս, ներեցեք, ռեանիմացիա չեք կարող մտնել, նախ ուշ ժամ է, երկրորդն էլ արգելված է, ձեր երեխայի հետ ամենինչ լավ կլինի, նրանով զբաղվում են, ամեն 30 րոպեն մեկ իմ պատասխանատվությամբ ձեզ կզեկուցեն վիճակի մասին, ու քեզ հրելով  « ծեփում են պատին», թե բա  «աղջիիիիիիի, դու գիտես ես ովեեեեեեեեեեեմ»,արտահայությամբ վիրավորում են ոչմիայն բժշկի, այլ նաև մարդ լինելու արժանապատվությունդ: 
> անկեղծ ասած, զզվել եմ եդ ամենից


ինչպես եմ Ձեզ հասկանում.
ինչ վերաբերուն է թեմայի հարցին այն հիմնականում երկու մեծ պատճառ ունի:նախ ֆինանսական դժվարուությունները և երկրորդ` ազգային մենթալիթեթը:Մարդիկ կրթված չեն պրոֆիլակտիկ նպատակով բժշկի դիմելուն,իսկ կրթված չեն ոչ թե այն պատճառով  որ տգետ են այլ որովհետև դա պետք է իրականացվի պետական համակարգի հետևողական աշխատանքի շնորհիվ ,որը չկա... :Sad:

----------

Freeman (03.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010)

----------


## Morg

Համաձայն եմ: Հայաստանում իրոք բժիշկների մեծամասնության վիճակը տենցա: Իսկ ժողովուրդը գնում է բժշկի միայն խիստ ծայրահեղ դեպքերում: Օրինակ մեր ազգի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը ատամնաբուժի մոտ գնում է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ ատամը սկսում է ցավել, ու այն էլ մի քանի օր սպասում է տանջվելով թե գուցե կանցնի, ու տեսնելով, որ ցավը չի անցնում, որոշում է վերջապես գնալ: Իսկ արտասահմանում գրեթե բոլորն ունեն իրենց ընտրած ստամատոլոգները: Չգիտեմ, կարելի է ասել կրթության մակարդակից է սա, թե ոչ, երևի մեր ազգը արդեն սովորել է ատամի ցավը անցկացնել ԿՈՖԵՈՎ ու ծխախոտի վրա լցրած շաքարի վառված ծխով, ու չենք մտածում, որ եթե ցավն էլ թողնի, ցավի պատճառը հաստատ չի վերանա, ու հետո ավելիա բարդանալու ու ավելի մեծ պրոբլեմներ ստեղծի:  :Think:

----------


## hemush

Իմ  կարծիքով  բժշկին  ուշ  կամ  ընդհանրապես  չդիմելը  կրթության  մակարդակի  պատճառով  շատ  քիչ  տոկոս  է  կազմում,  իսկ  մնացած  տոկոսը  ֆինանսական  պռոբլեմից  ա  գալիս: :Think:

----------


## faaram1

Մի ծիծաղելու դեպք պատմեմ և դուք կհասկանաք թե ինչու մարդիկ բժշկի չեն դիմում:
 Դեպքը պատահել է Վանաձորում իմ բարեկամներից մեկի հետ: Հիվանդը սայթաքել է աստիճանների վրա և վնասել ծունկը: Դիմել է տրավմատոլոգին (քաղաքի գլխավոր տրավմատոլոգին), ով առանց հիվանդին զննելու նախ նշանակել է ողնաշարի ռենտգեն հետազոտություն 2 պրոեկցիայով (2x3500դր.)`պատճառաբանելով. "Ոնց էլ ըլի օստեոխոնդրոզ կունենաս": Այնուհետև նշանակել է վիտամիններ և տոկեր: Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ այս եղանակին աշխատող մարդուն տոկերը հակացուցված են: 
 Իսկ մարդը ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ծունկն էր վնասել................. :Shok:  :Think:

----------

Freeman (11.12.2010), Magic-Mushroom (11.12.2010), Հարդ (11.12.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Մի մարդ որ գնում է բժշկի ու ասում է,բժիշկ գիտեք՜ հազում եմ,իսկ բժիշկը առանց ստուգելու՝մենական առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմի սարգերի օգնությամբ թոքերը լսելով ասում է՝գնա *Դոկսիցիկլին*(վտանգավոր հակաբիոտիկ) խմի՝որը առանց հակասնկայինի նշանակելը հանցագործություն է,հիվանդը գնում է ու խմում է այդ դեղը ու ավելի է վատանում,հիմա ինչպես հիվանդը վստահի բժշկին՝դա վերաբերվում է պետպատվերին,իսկ երկրորդը արդեն ասվել է,ֆինանսները,մինչեւ բժշկին փող չտաս նույնիսկ չի բարեւի :Smile: Սակյան բացառություններ լինում են,բայց ցավոք շատ քիչ,ցանկանում եմ շնորհակալություս հայտնել այն բժիշկներին՝որոնց համար *Հիպոկրատի* երդումը ոչ թե զուտ խոսքեր են,այլ հետեւում են դրան ու ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում մարդու ֆինանսական վիճակին :Smile:

----------

Freeman (11.12.2010), Meme (11.12.2010), Ձայնալար (14.12.2010)

----------


## yeggarik

Հարգելի ժողովուրդ ես ինքս սովորում եմ բժշկականում և կասեմ մի բան: Այն որ բժիշկը իր ամեն *մասնագիտական* բառի համար փող է ուզում, լիովին արդարացված է: Շատ ժամանակ մարդիք մտածում են, որ եթե բժիշկը ոչ մի նյութական կորուստ չի կրում (օր. կոնսուլտացիաների ժամանակ), ապա նա պետք է անվճար աշխատի: Ոչ դա շատ սխալ է, քանի որ հենց ինքը Հիպոկրատը ասել է, որ բժիշկը իր ցանկացած գործի համար պետք է վարձատրվի: Մարդ որը 6-10 տարի շարունակ ամեն տարի վճարել է *800.000-1.000.000* դրամ վարձ, որ բժշկություն սովորի, չի կարող աշխատել անվճար: Չեմ խոսում այն մասին, թե ինչպես է անցել այդ տարիները: Հավատացնում եմ. շատ դժվար է բժշկականում սովորելը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անորակ կադրերին, համաձայն եմ այդպիսիք շատ կան: Դա մեր կառավարության թերությունն է: Ուղակի իմացեք թե ում մոտ եք գնում և վերջ: Ես կարող եմ մի փոքրիկ խորհուրդ տալ: Լինելով բժշկական հմալսարանի ներսում` ես տեսնում եմ թե ինչ աշխատանքներ են տարվում համալսարանական կլինիկաների բժիշկների որակի բարձրացման և նորագույն սարքավորումներ ձեռք բերելու ուղղությամբ: Սա գովազդ չէ, քանի որ ես ընդամենը ուսանող եմ: Եթե որևէ մեկը կցանկանա ինֆորմացաի իմանալ այդ կլինիկաների մասին ես կաշխատեմ օգնել:

Եվ վերջում նշեմ *ԲԺԻՇԿԸ ԲԱՐԵՎԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈՂ ՉԻ ՎԵՐՑՆՈՒՄ*

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*yeggarik*,իսկ Հիպոկրատի մնացած ասածները ինչու՜ չես նշում,իսկ եթե մարդ փող չունի :Think:  դե լավ է էլի ով փող չունի թող գնա ու մահանա :Angry2:

----------

erexa (14.12.2010)

----------


## yeggarik

> *yeggarik*,իսկ Հիպոկրատի մնացած ասածները ինչու՜ չես նշում,իսկ եթե մարդ փող չունի դե լավ է էլի ով փող չունի թող գնա ու մահանա


Երբ հիվանդը փող չունի դրա մասին թող պետությունը հոգա ոչ թե բժիշկը:

----------


## Universe

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ ես ինքս սովորում եմ բժշկականում և կասեմ մի բան: Այն որ բժիշկը իր ամեն *մասնագիտական* բառի համար փող է ուզում, լիովին արդարացված է: Շատ ժամանակ մարդիք մտածում են, որ եթե բժիշկը ոչ մի նյութական կորուստ չի կրում (օր. կոնսուլտացիաների ժամանակ), ապա նա պետք է անվճար աշխատի: Ոչ դա շատ սխալ է, քանի որ հենց ինքը Հիպոկրատը ասել է, որ բժիշկը իր ցանկացած գործի համար պետք է վարձատրվի: Մարդ որը 6-10 տարի շարունակ ամեն տարի վճարել է *800.000-1.000.000* դրամ վարձ, որ բժշկություն սովորի, չի կարող աշխատել անվճար: Չեմ խոսում այն մասին, թե ինչպես է անցել այդ տարիները: Հավատացնում եմ. շատ դժվար է բժշկականում սովորելը: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անորակ կադրերին, համաձայն եմ այդպիսիք շատ կան: Դա մեր կառավարության թերությունն է: Ուղակի իմացեք թե ում մոտ եք գնում և վերջ: Ես կարող եմ մի փոքրիկ խորհուրդ տալ: Լինելով բժշկական հմալսարանի ներսում` ես տեսնում եմ թե ինչ աշխատանքներ են տարվում համալսարանական կլինիկաների բժիշկների որակի բարձրացման և նորագույն սարքավորումներ ձեռք բերելու ուղղությամբ: Սա գովազդ չէ, քանի որ ես ընդամենը ուսանող եմ: Եթե որևէ մեկը կցանկանա ինֆորմացաի իմանալ այդ կլինիկաների մասին ես կաշխատեմ օգնել:
> 
> Եվ վերջում նշեմ *ԲԺԻՇԿԸ ԲԱՐԵՎԻ ՀԱՄԱՐ ՓՈՂ ՉԻ ՎԵՐՑՆՈՒՄ*


Ճիշտ ես ասում, ես քո ցավն էլ տանեմ  :Wink: 




> yeggarik,իսկ Հիպոկրատի մնացած ասածները ինչու՜ չես նշում,իսկ եթե մարդ փող չունի դե լավ է էլի ով փող չունի թող գնա ու մահանա


Բայց որ մլիցեն կայնացնի ակտ գրելու մի տեղից կճարեն կտան... :Wink:

----------


## ars83

Արդեն 8 տարի է անցել այս թեմայի բացումից, հետաքրքիր է իմանալ՝ որևէ բան փոխվե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ:




> Շատ եմ ուզում իմանալ, թե ինչու են հայերը դիմում բժշկի, երբ դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին?


Թեման կարդացի, ինչքանով հասկանում եմ, հիմնականում մատնանշվում են հետևյալ պատճառները.
Մատուցվող բժշկական ծառայությունների թանկություն:

Մի առ ժամանակ առաջ լսում էի կրթության և գիտության նախարար Աշոտյանի հետ հարցազրույցը, որում նա պնդում էի, որ այսօր փոքր դրամական միջոցներով որակյալ մասնագետ պատրաստելն անհնար է: Համամիտ եմ նրա հետ և կարծում եմ՝ նույնը վերաբերում է բուժծառայությանը. հնարավոր չէ մատուցել որակյալ բուժծառայություն՝ առանց համապատասխան ֆինասավորման: Հասկանում եմ, որ շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ պարզապես վճարելու բավականաչափ միջոցներ չունեն, բայց ամբողջությամբ անվճար բժկական ծառայություն մատուցելն էլ արդյունավետ չէ ոլորտի որակի բարձրացման համար: Ես կողմ եմ պարտադիր բժշկական ապահովագրությանը՝ անհատի եկամուտի չափին համապատասխան և ըստ այդ ապահովագրության վճարի չափի՝ համապատասխան բուժծառայությունների ցանկի սահմանմանը:
Անվստահություն բժշկական ծառայությունների որակի նկատմամբ:

Եթե մարդիկ քիչ են դիմում բժիշկների, ապա սեփական փորձի հիման վրա բուժծառայության անորակությունը ստուգելու և եզրակացություններ անելու համար պարզապես բավարար չափով վիճակագրական տվյալներ չեն լինի: Իսկ ուրիշների կարծիքի հիման վրա եզրակացություն անելը չնայած տարածված երևույթ է, բայց լուրջ չէ: 
Իմ կարծիքով՝ ծառայության մատուցման թափանցիկությունը կնպաստի վստահության բարձրացմանը: Եթե լինի հանրությանը հասանելի համակարգ, որտեղ բուժծառայությունից օգտվող մարդիկ կարողանան գնահատել ծառայության որակը և թողնել մեկնաբանություններ, ապա դա կմեծացնի թափանցիկությունը: Միգուցե և կա այդպիսի հնարավորություն, չգիտեմ: Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ կա համենայն դեպս բուժծառայության որակի մասին բողոքը համապատասխան վերահսկող մարմնին հասցնելու մեխանիզմ (թեժ գիծ, գրավոր արձագանք): Ովքեր իսկապես մտահոգված են բուժծառայության որակի հարցով կարող են իրենց դրական և բացասական կարծիքները հայտնել՝ օգտվելով այդ մեխանիզմից:
Բժշկական ծառայության ստանալու հետ կապված անհարմարություններ (օրինակ՝ ժամանակային):

Ինչ խոսք, սա առկա է: Առանց նախնական հերթագրման հանդիպումներ, հերթեր, անորոշ ժամանակով սպասում: Պետք է պարտադիր հերթագրման համակարգ մտցնել, իմ կարծիքով, գումարած՝ շտապ բուժօգնության դեպքերի ու հիմնական աշխատաժամերից դուրս բուժծառայություն ստանալու հնարավորություն: Ինձ թվում է, մեր բժիշկները պարզապես ծանրաբեռնված են (որոշ մասնագիտությունների գծով) և այդ պայմաններում որակյալ բուժծառայություն չեն կարող մատուցել: Չգիտեմ՝ անհրաժեշտ քանակով մասնագետներ (և հաստիքնե՛ր) կա՞ն բժշկին «բեռնաթափելու» համար: 
Համենայն դեպս, եթե ես բժշկից պահանջում եմ «կարգուկանոն»՝ չցանկանալով երկար սպասել հերթում, ապա պիտի համաձայն լինեմ նաև հերթագրման համակարգին, որպեսզի ինքս չնպաստեմ հերթի գոյացմանը:
Բժշկական ծառայություններից օգտվելու մշակույթի բացակայություն: Այընտրանքային միջոցների նախընտրում:

Տեղեկատվության ու կրթության պակասից է: Հեքիմների ու ինքնաբուժման վտանգների մասին խոսում ենք, բայց ոչ բավարար շատ ու բավարար հանրային (հեռուստացույց, մամուլ, գրավոր իրազեկում բուժհաստատություններում):

----------

Enna Adoly (03.09.2014)

----------

